# Hello - I'm new



## Angus (Jun 1, 2004)

Hi

I completely new to this so please bear with me. I'm 28 and my husband is 39. We have been ttc for 3 years. I have one blocked tube and he has a low sperm count.

We had 6 cycles of clomid last summer but then my husband father died suddenly and we decided to take a break. We are due to start IUI in a couple of weeks time which is v scary but also exciting. 

My friends either get pregnant just by looking at their husbands or are not interested in starting a family yet and while they all try to be supportive it would be lovely to talk people who are going through the same thing.

Good luck to everyone and look forward to hearing from you

Lxx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Linzi,

Welcome to FF! It is a fab place to be and you will get lots of support and advice here.

Wishing you lots of luck with the IUI.

Why not join the IUI Girls, you would be very welcome. Link follows...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/*********/index.php?board=7;action=display;threadid=9145;start=60;boardseen=1

Laine x


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Hello linzibell!

Welcome! Hope you are well.
Just wanted to say best of luck with your treatment and feel free to ask any questions - there are plenty of us to cry on our shoulders or just simply to get something straight in your head.

Good luck!

Love everhopeful x


----------



## ju (May 31, 2004)

Hi Linzibell,

Just wanted to say Hi , im a newbie too this week

Youve been through a tough time , sorry to hear about your father in laws death last year.....

I wanted to wish you luck with your forthcoming treatment...I have just started clomid and im finding it tough going with the side effects.

Am sending you positive vibes and lots of luck

I know what you mean about people understanding i think only you and others who have gone through it understand how it feels .....the ladies here seem so lovely..


Lots of lv Ju x x


----------



## Angus (Jun 1, 2004)

Hi All

Thanks for your messages. I will definately check out the IUI link.

Ju, good luck with your clomid. I found the mood swings on clomid quite bad. Luckily I have a very understanding hubby who was very nice to me even though i was being awful. I'll have to be nice with the IUI though as hes doing my injections (i'm too squeamish). If I'm too moody he'll be stabbing me with them 

Good luck all 
Lxx


----------



## dreamer (May 31, 2004)

hiya linzibell
welcome to the sitei a new too
its a great site 
wihing you lots of luck with yor forthcoming treatment 
you have been through a tough time latley 
i hope this is the start of good hingscoming your way XXXXXX
its so hard isnt it when friends fall preg at the drop of a hat evey body here will help you all the way
luv dreamer xxxxxx
 ^farydust^


----------

